# Springtails



## ChrisA (Mar 7, 2011)

Took some more Springtails on Saturday afternoon.

Here's a few shots of the little critters.  All F11 on MPE-65mm.  3x lifesize unless stated.







Globular on a log.






A Globby on a leaf.






Globular Springtail on leaf stalk (2x lifesize).






Crop of above shot.


----------



## tpe (Mar 17, 2011)

wow excelent especially the last one and at that magnification.

tim


----------



## Davor (Mar 17, 2011)

3rd shot is really nicely composed, nice lens too!


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well done
lovely shots. These are difficult shots
Bravo (in Italian)


----------



## ChrisA (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for looking and the comments.


----------



## Vespa (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool shots, want to add macro to my my gear bag. Gotta do my research and start looking.


----------



## bottguardo (Mar 21, 2011)

Vespa said:


> Cool shots, want to add macro to my my gear bag. Gotta do my research and start looking.


 
Myself, being a poor person, broke the front element out of an old 35-80mm canon kit lens and it's effectively a 1:1 or maybe a little bit better. However, it's really tricky to use because you have to focus it by moving closer or farther away from the subject.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice set.


----------

